# Finally discharge! Let the crazy begin



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I woke up this morning to go check on dixie and found this,i know its not a significant amount but im still very proud of her! All that noise,pacing,and panting yesterday mustve paid off


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:ROFL: You DO realize she could have this amount of discharge for the next couple weeks...right? LOL


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Aw no i didnt lol ive been waiting so long to see discharge i just got excited when i finally saw some!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hehe I do the same thing. LOL They actually can have discharge like that for a while. AND....they can also have that much and then go to long goo and kids on the ground in a few hours. It's just part of the "doe code" to keep us guessing! 

From other things you've said about how she is acting, I'm guessing that she won't wait a couple weeks. She IS getting pretty close. How tight is her udder?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

It seems nice and tight doesnt wobble when she walks and you can feel all the milk glands in there


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Does it appear kind of "shiny"? Hard to describe, but you'll know when you see it actually look that way. I'm guessing you're within a few days of kidding. If it were me (and yes, I do this) I'd keep checking on her fairly regularly. That way you'll get even crazier while you wait for her to do something! hehe Keep in mind that I freely admit I suck at predicting when they will kid.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Her vulva is also nothing but dischare right now. Not hanging out but you can see it. Just full of thick white disharge


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Her udder does seem to glisten in the sun. Im not sure if thats what you mean though lol. I check on her at least 3 times before 5 o'clock sometimes more. Im pretty crazy about her


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would say you're really close. Exciting and nervewracking isn't it?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Very  i have a baseball game to be at tonight. I prob wont even be thinking about the game though lol.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey! NOW I can predict exactly when she will kid. Tonight while you are the ball game! Good luck!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol thats what i told my mom  that would be our luck! I really want to be here to watch and help if need be but it prob wont happen. I do hope if she does kid while im gone though that i come home to healthy babies and mama


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Still lots of goo! Just did my after lunch check and she went potty and a whole lot of white discharge came with it. Then when she walked she just kept getting more to come and string out. Im taking it as a good sign that it isnt going away lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

if the white turns amber, then you're REALLY close. hope she goes before you have to leave for your baseball game.

happy kidding!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I really hope so too  i keep checking her in hopes i see amber instead of white. Wishful thinking


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Good luck! Sounds like you have a lot of excitement over there!! Can't wait to see baby pictures!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

So this is how she looks now


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Still holdin those babies in there. If she does have them today itl prob be while im gone. Little brat lol


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My doe had a little booger sized drop of discharge and had a baby the next morning. So each doe is definitely different! Happy kidding!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I really hope she has them either tonight or in the morning! I am so tired of all this waiting  she sure does LOVE to drive me crazy


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like she's getting really close. ChaCha is still holding on to hers!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

These girls sure do know how to get the best of us! Dixie has been runnin me ragged all day with checking on her and hoping. Still nothing as of yet but her pooch is really loose and long tonight! And its a Full Moon along with the barametric pressure being high because we have a storm moving in! Fingers and toes crossed wel have babies by morning or tomorrow at least lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

STILL nothing?!! No way! Yep, she's in her pen just snickering about how excited she got you this morning!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Still nothin! She is prob laughing at me! Little brat


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

WHAT???? I really got all excited when I saw that you had replied....thinking....BABIES! Goats.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

I know! Ugh shes so mean to me,i came to check on her and she seems fine. Eating well no discharge today. She even kissed me as if to say sorry.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No....she kissed you to say how sorry she was that you are a poor demented human who falls for her tricks every single time. Don't let her fool you....goats are NOT nice! They are sneaky, evil little dolls.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol it was so sweet though  we have got some storms today so maybe thatl help


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

She even let me hold her  just kept laying her head down like oh yeah keep the lovins coming


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Awwww sweet girl! Happy kidding!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

aww! So sweet! I can't wait to see her baby(ies). She's so adorable, I'll bet they'll be little dolls!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Don't get excited until there's a rope of goo..


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Well still nothing. She does seem to be looser and more swollen but no more discharge or anything. We are supposed to get some pretty nasty storms here tonight which worries me. I know she can do it by herself if it does happen tonight but i dont want her to


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

We are in the restless up down lip curl stage. Poor girl is so uncomfortable and so exhausted.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Seriously? NOTHING???


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Nothing  she really likes this game! I DO NOT


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Mama is smaller today. I guess the babies are getting into position or something because her tummy is so much smaller. She sure knows how to keep me on my toes!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Anything?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Nada she is holding on for dear life! Im not home right now so who knows maybe when i get back there will be kids on the ground. Before i left i checked her though and no signs that made me feel like i needed to stay


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

like all does (mine included) she's playing you, and everyone else for a fool!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

She is. She seems to love to tease me


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Well she didnt have babies while i was gone. Dang it lol. She deff is loving this torture! This is her tonight  cute little udder and elongated pooch. I think shes going to have me waiting forever!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?p=1708602


----------

